
Feedback on BlogPost DataBase Engineering for B2B2C Startups - himangshuj
https://himangshu.io/blog/database-engineering-for-startups/
======
space_pirate
This is good, thanks for writing. We keep facing challenges on tuning and
maintaining postgres at scale: read-replicas, sharding, analytics over
postgres data, complex joins, etc. In short, how to get the right balance on
cost, redundancy and speed for large complex database with jsonb and
relational data. Any experience / pointers on this?

